# Gästepass



## Shadowing (21. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen allerseits,

ich würde super gerne einen Gästepass haben, da ich gerne das Spiel auf meinem Macbook testen möchte (Late 2011 13'').

Ich schreibe danach auch ein paar Takte dazu, dass andere Macbook User informiert sind. (Keine Angst, ich bin nicht auf dem Apple > all Trip)

-- Bitte per PM senden  wäre echt klasse!!

Beste Grüße


----------

